# ferrets and skunks



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i know this sounds like a nooby question but can ferrets and skunks live together in the same encloser? or would they fight and kill one another? 
i know ferrets can be kept together as can skunks but can they be mixed?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

My ferrets immediately tried to kill the skunks when they got the chance - this is after living side by side for months with just mesh separating them and showing no interest!


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

no its not a good idea...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine hate each other too. It looks like the ferrets just want to play (yeah right!), but the skunk hisses at them (through the mesh) when they come near. Wouldn't try it if I were you.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Mine hate each other too. It looks like the ferrets just want to play (yeah right!), but the skunk hisses at them (through the mesh) when they come near. Wouldn't try it if I were you.


ah okay  thanks for informing me


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

would raccoons live with skunks? i know they share food in the wild with out problems but not too sure in captivity


----------

